# How self conscious are NT Females?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

The reason I ask is because I found the link to this kind of an interesting one. When you think about it, its natural for people to feel a bit self conscious (in respect to looks/appearance wise), but with the way NT types are less oriented to focusing their energy on relationships, I wanted to hear how self conscious they are from their perspective.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking, which link? Personally I'm pretty self conscious about certain things, but I also have pretty bad social anxiety so most of it comes from that. I'm not really self conscious about my appearance and such, but I get fairly self conscious about my personality in general as my shortcomings.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

It depends on the person obviously.

i am very confident. I really don't care what people think of my words or actions and am almost impossible to embarrass.

My appearance however; in certain circumstances it causes me great anxiety.. I've recently started to believe that I have some sort of non-gendered dysmorphia. I fret over things that no one else sees. To the point that I make myself physically ill and refuse to go out anywhere.
My Grandmother once walked in on me in the bathroom, staring in the mirror, flipping the light switch off and on saying 
" Adorable." (Lights off) "Hideous" ( Lights on) over and over.

But, in a way this is the exact opposite of caring what _other_ people think. Because I _don't_ care that they think my face looks " A little puffy but cute." I think that I look like a grotesque goblin creature and they go to hell with their " puffy but cute."


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Very confident. I have a cool style and I'm charming. Just a bit worried at times that some guys I go for might prefer the Kim Kardashian type, then I just need to remind myself that my awesome T means I also have none of that reality tv show drama so I'm happy w who I am.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Not very self-conscious at all, but somewhat conscious that my looks/behavior affect how others treat me.


----------



## DangoKing (Mar 4, 2018)

Personally I don’t feel self-conscious about my looks or appearance, but I tend to be more conscious of my actions and how other people will react.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

I get self-conscious now and then but generally not at all. I understand who I am and that I'm not for everyone, will not get along with everyone, etc. and am unwilling to act like someone else just to get approval. 

If anything, I am the most self-conscious around the people very close to me e.g. significant other because their opinion of me is (obviously) very important to me. I'm almost hyper aware of what I'm doing and that's when I seem to second guess myself the most.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

I care about my health and am fussy with clothing (for myself). Everything else seems to work out effortlessly from there. When it comes to my behavior, I'm always going to be my toughest critic.

With romantic relationships I am "oriented to focus energy on them" (I'm enneagram instinct SX), but I'm still not self conscious. I've always been naturally confident and believed that the 'right' man will find me attractive (if he doesn't like my look/personality, he isn't right for me). I'm not into 'seduction', only compatibility. Perhaps being demisexual makes this easier.

I generally fall on the 'I don't care what anything thinks' side of life.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

I am a little of a narcissistic

I love me and I dont care about other peoples opinion (I think that it is an ENTPs thing)


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm conscious but not self-conscious. I take care of myself because I like being attractive. I wouldn't let myself get fat or show up looking like total crap somewhere in public. When I do something like a sport where there is a chance I could end up in the emergency room, I wear nice underwear.


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Fumetsu said:


> It depends on the person obviously.
> 
> i am very confident. I really don't care what people think of my words or actions and am almost impossible to embarrass.
> 
> ...


I think that's the constant black/white, good/bad, perfect/messy, all/nothing ENTJ conundrum. We're forever making sure all the moving parts are part of a perfect grand something.


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

I am not self conscious about anything in particular concerning myself, just self conscious and how other people may perceive me and the impression I give. I try to alter my behaviour and appearance not because I am ashamed, but to gain the impression I want, and I have realised this isn't good AT ALL. Now I am more myself, yet I still worry about what other's think because it is unknown to me and I couldn't possibly understand their thought process stripped down. I have never worried about a particular facial feature or bodily weirdness (haha) but I did get insecure about my eczema (not as bad any more though) and body type - I'd prefer to be less feminine and more tall, skinny and androgynous, but it simply isn't 'me'. It does't consume my every thought like it does for some people. Most of the time I don't care, unless I feel utterly incompetent mentally, my mind seems to revert to wanting to be physically competent, which may lead to this type of thinking. (Overall, most see me as confident yet humble)


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Senah said:


> I'm conscious but not self-conscious. I take care of myself because I like being attractive. I wouldn't let myself get fat or show up looking like total crap somewhere in public. When I do something like a sport where there is a chance I could end up in the emergency room, I wear nice underwear.


This. Although I am a guy, I do prepare for the worst also. Or shall I say, the better? LoL


----------

